# A week late and negative results...



## JsJa2002 (May 9, 2008)

I've been charting for 2 years (semicharting - no temps) and my cycle has always been right on track - averaging 32 days. Around 8/27 I had some light spotting - not even enough to use any protection. I remember thinking "NOT YET" because it was about a week before my cycle was due and who wants it to come early. Well now it's a week late and I've taken 2 pregnancy tests, one on day 36 (oddly AF came on day 36 last month) and another on day 40 and both were negative I'm on day 43 and still no sign of it. I did have some cramping last night but I have no other symptoms. I've had 2 children already, I should know how this works.

If I am pregnant I think I would have gotten a positive result on Monday when I tested on day 43. Have any of you experienced a later positive result or could it just be that I didn't get a period this month.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

just wanted to say it took me 2 weeks after AF was due to get a BFP with DS.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

if your spotting was ovulation spotting (your ovulation being held off by a week), your period should be coming up soon.

or it could be an anovulatory cycle... which is normal in healthy women to happen every now and then.

of course, there is the chance that you are pregnant with slowly doubling hcg or your body doesnt metabolize it well, but every day that goes by with a bfn and no bfp... the chances of that goes down.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I was in your boat a few cycles back. Go figure the month I slacked on charting temps was the month I needed them most to figure out what the heck was going on.

For me, I think it was thyroid-related (or maybe just a fluke?) but I was pretty convinced that I was preggers 'til I went back to temping and they were all over the place (not consistently high like they would be if you were pregnant). Any stress or sickness could push back O and throw you a curve ball.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

It could be a period where you didn't ovulate, it could be you did conceive and it's chemical (very early loss), it could be that you are taking longer to produce enough hCG. A friend of mine NEVER had a positive home test, yet here her two children are. If you reach the 2-week mark with negative still, call our doctor for a checkup and possibly a blood beta just to be sure


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

With DS2, I don't know when I ovulated b/c I hadn't had a PPAF yet from DS1, but I started what muts have been implantation bleeding and figured it was my PPAF. But when the bleeding went all wonky on me (stopping, starting, spotting, gushing), I started taking HPTs. Took at least one every day. First faint positive on day 14 after the bleeding started -- so what, at least 20 or so DPO.

With this pregnancy (#3), I got a negative HPT at 14 DPO and another negative at 20 DPO and didn't test again until 28 DPO when I got a strong (control much darker, but not at all ambiguous) BFP.


----------



## holly6737 (Dec 21, 2006)

I was just coming to post about this exact thing! I too am late (four days late, but I am very, very regular) and keep getting negative HPTs. I've had some very big life changes in the past 2 months, including one major stressor around the time of ovulation, so it's possible that O was thrown off. I'm just always so regular, so it's odd. At this point, I just wish AF would show up so I could start trying again for next month.

Good luck to you!


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

any update? came looking for same kind of stories...

I was never regular pre-children. Only had one period between each pregnancy. And now for once I can actually be having periods for a while. The last 6 cycles have been: 35 days, 36 days, 33 days, 42 days, 33 days, 31 days. I'm still breastfeeding twins on demand, not nursing at night anymore and maybe 5 or 6 times a day.

I attributed the 42 day cycle to working crazy long shifts in a high volume birth clinic with tons of hormones floating around.

I used to chart temp but have now just been using mucus method. But this cycle now is a little "off"

CD 18: very fertile mucus, in fact i've never seen it so egg-white before, so I assumed it would be a 32 day cycle considering how the fertile mucus would normally build up.
CD 24: had sex unprotected considering I was 6 days past O and no fertile mucus
CD 25 - 27: suddenly very fertile mucus again and boobs majorly painful. This is when I freaked because what if I was either ovulating again or didn't on CD 18 and was now... eek, don't exactly want to be pregnant just yet or at all, not sure yet.
CD 30: slight spotting, thought my period was about to start (even went home and boiled the Diva cup). No period. And then I freaked again... maybe implantation???
CD 34&37: negative pregnancy test

so today I'm on CD 40: whether I O'd on CD 18 or CD 25, I should have my period by now. Should I test again tomorrow? Thing is every positive preg. test I've taken, I always get a positive by 10 days after conception.

note: the cycle I conceived twins would've been a 35 day cycle. I thought I ovulated on CD 15, so we DTD. 7 days later thought I was ovulating so DTD again and that's when the twins were conceived. Identical twins so not double-ovulating that I know of. what is going on with me!?!?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Mama Rabbit - you are still breastfeeding, that is what. Even when your cycle comes back it is very unlikely to be regular (as you said, it hasn't been) and does not necessarily need stress to hold off O.


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

You could just keep gearing up to O and not actually be Oing.

I love the mucus only method, but it's tricky when you are still breastfeeding. When I was, I really needed the temp to confirm that I had in fact Oed.

If you've ever temped, it wouldn't hurt to see where they are for the next few days and how they have compared to past temps.


----------

